
GNU Guix Wants to Replace the Linux-Libre Kernel with the Hurd Micro-Kernel - FlyMoreRockets
https://www.linuxtoday.com/high_performance/gnu-guix-wants-to-replace-the-linux-libre-kernel-with-the-hurd-micro-kernel.html
======
znpy
Debian tried that ~15 years ago with debian gnu/hurd.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
Indeed, and Hurd is still supported in Debian. It seems the underlying Mach
microkernel is still in active development and most Debian packages have been
ported. I was tempted to give it a try back in the day, but it wasn't far
enough along for my lack of skill. Maybe now is the time.

